# الذرة والتنمية -الهيئة العربية للطاقة الذرية



## أبو محمد الزير (7 أبريل 2010)

اتوقع الموضوع شيق
ارجو الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخونا أبو محمد


----------



## sayed00 (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى ابو محمد

ملف شيق و يستحق القراءة

لكن ما لفت نظرى بالفعل انه يوجد هيئة عربية للطاقة الذرية و ان كانت موجودة اين دورها (نتمنى ان تكون تعمل فى الخفاء) كما هو معهود عن هيئات الطاقة الذرية

تحياتى


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## salwan (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي ننتظر المزيد


----------

